# Getting more Professional



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

This is just an example, mine will have my company name and phone on it.

I'm thinking of ordering some of these to go on my chairs and tables. 
I'm also thinking of donating a couple chairs to the local botanical gardens.

I think this may bring in some business.

Any thoughts.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

It's always good to mark your work. I use to have furniture all over town. Doctor's offices, health spas, tourist centers, etc. Never got any work from any of them, so don't expect much.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Don't forget to put your website on there as well. Use every available way for the customer to see more of your work and contact you.

In fact, I would leave the phone number off of it and just have the website. Put you contact info on the website. You want people to see more of your work, so push them to it.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Another thought. Is there a way to do that directly on the bottom of the chair? That way it will not fall off.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

A better bet is to put furniture on consignment in coffee shops 
and other funky hangout type places. That way you can hang 
a price tag on it which starts the mental process in a potential 
buyer instantly. Combine desirability with value. If you can 
build a story into the work, such as advertising that the wood
is reclaimed, this enhances the desirability since it gives the
buyer material for social boasting to house guests.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Have you considered having a custom brand made up…. Not one of those cheasey ones from Rockler either…. but a nice imprint of your logo, company name and phone #


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I got a stamp at Vistaprint, but the ink won't dry and it smears. I think it'll look classier with a bronze nameplate.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Puzzleman- The name of the company is Outdoorfurnituredesign and the page is the same thing .net so it'll be easy to put both that and my phone number on it.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have used different methods to tag my work…including branding irons, engraving on the wood, brass plates that screw on and self adhesive tags. I was not good at my own letter engraving, the electric branding iron did not always produce the results I wanted and varied in different wood types…especially darker woods and harder woods and I did not like the protruding screws on the metal plates that screwed on.

The method that I prefer best are the self adhesive tags that are engraved.
I get them at Crown Awards and they come in several sizes and finishes.
I have "Made in the USA, my website address and my name" on them..


----------



## Rutager (Feb 4, 2012)

Russell,

Any thought on maybe making a router template so you could insert the plaque flush? Might make it extra classy and harder for someone to pry off if you do have your pieces in public.

Best,
Rutager


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Russell: Where did you have this tag made?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

That was just an example of one I was thinking of buying, but I've ordered a branding iron instead.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Russell, I wish you well with this venture. I wanted to note that the chairs and benches at a Botanical Garden generally take a heck of a beating. They are always very welcome when folks find them but sometimes the kiddies and even some adults can do a real number on them. I am the Facility Manager for a Botanical Garden here in Virginia and I am generally replacing a chair or a bench a few times a year. the other thing to keep in mind is if the furniture has a finish and needs to be refinished the garden staff generally does not get a lot of extra time to maintain that stuff. If you do something with the garden a consignment to their gift shop or visitor center might be a good way to go.

CtL


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks great. It will surely bring in a lot of business.

http://www.sawblade.com


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I never donate with the expectation of return, Russell. I donate for the joy of giving. It seems to work better in every way.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

There's an upmarket garden centre a few miles away from me, one piece in the grounds always grabs my attention - it's only a bench but it must be 24' long. 
I guess what I'm trying to say is yes, you might get some orders by donating a few chairs or benches, but I think you'd be better off making something out of the ordinary to showcase your talents.


----------

